# Lift for Craftsman snowblower



## trzam400 (Mar 7, 2014)

Im new to site and this is my first post. I was just wondering if anyone has installed an electric lifting actuator on their tractor to raise and lower blower attachment. I have seen several videos on youtube. I would like to Fab. up something just tring to get some ideas.Bye


----------



## trzam400 (Mar 7, 2014)

Was doing some web surfing and found some of the new snow blowers comes with an electric winch attached to the front of tractor. will do some more research if a Badlands winch will work from Harbor Freight. I still like the speed of an electric actuator on frame rail


----------

